# 9kg Lpg Gas Bottle - Where To Get?



## unterberg (31/12/08)

Hi

I need to get a gas bottle for the bbq and was wondering where you can get them for a good price. 
Any experiences?

Cheers


----------



## sinkas (31/12/08)

Is this some sort o wind up? (English accent)


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/08)

(english accent) - I say chap I am in agreement with sinkas, are you up to shenanagans at our expense.

i think youll find that 90% of gas bottles are all Swap and Go and the same price. servos, bunnings, mitre 10 etc etc etc.

EDIT: same price within a couple of dollars.


----------



## mika (31/12/08)

sinkas said:


> Is this some sort o wind up? (English accent)



Don't think so, he's just german :lol: 

Try Bunnings or one of your local camping equipment stores, Ray's Outdoor, Ranger Camping.
Bunnings are probably cheaper, K-mart and Big-W will also sell them, their prices are probably better than the camping places, but then they're not open on Sundays over here.


----------



## unterberg (31/12/08)

sinkas said:


> Is this some sort o wind up? (English accent)


Na mate, I just havent bought one in Australia and I know you can get them everywhere. 
I was just wondering if anyone can recommend a place... or had bad experiences with another...


----------



## Jakechan (31/12/08)

Are you avin' a laff? Is he avin' a laff?


----------



## samhighley (31/12/08)

If you don't go the swap and go route, and buy a bottle outright, then the cheapest place i've found to get it filled is BCF.


----------



## wambesi (31/12/08)

Also once you have one, as easy as it is to use the swap n go service (and there are some times when you need it fast or nothing is open) try and ring or visit places around and find out how much refills are.

Some independent servo's I have found to be quite cheap, I use a local indepedent who refills my 9kg for $19 as opposed to 25-30 bucks for a swap.


----------



## warra48 (31/12/08)

Bought one a few months ago at our local BBQ Galore.
Price was better than at Bunnings etc.
They refill them for me, and I get a free fill after 5 others. Works out cheaper than Swap & Go for me.


----------



## brettprevans (31/12/08)

no where near me filled up my priavtely owned gas bottle for any cheaper than the swap and go. bloody ridiculous so I just tradeed it in dfor swap and go.

do some rinigning around in case theres a cheaper option for you.

apols for speelinhg. beer at lunch


----------



## mckenry (31/12/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> no where near me filled up my priavtely owned gas bottle for any cheaper than the swap and go. bloody ridiculous so I just tradeed it in dfor swap and go.


Same in Bowral. Near $40 for swap & go, same at BBQ's galore. Fortunately found a hardware store that'll fill them up for $11. Those swap & go jobs are cornering the market & rippin' us blind :angry:


----------



## RobW (31/12/08)

Ray's do 9 kg refills for $20 - cheapest I've found.


----------



## Sully (31/12/08)

Hang the expense and get a cylinder with a gauge from BBQ Galore, saved my ass a few times. Its accurate as it uses a float inside the Cylinder, plus you dont have to worry about second guessing, weighing, hot water test, inaccurate stick on guages etc, just look at the gauge. Worth the few $$ extra IMHO. Oh, and dont use it in a "swap & go", you wont get one back. BCF have the cheapest refills in the chain stores I have found, but check around. 
Cheers
Sully


----------



## wambesi (31/12/08)

Sully said:


> Hang the expense and get a cylinder with a gauge from BBQ Galore, saved my ass a few times. Its accurate as it uses a float inside the Cylinder, plus you dont have to worry about second guessing, weighing, hot water test, inaccurate stick on guages etc, just look at the gauge. Worth the few $$ extra IMHO. Oh, and dont use it in a "swap & go", you wont get one back. BCF have the cheapest refills in the chain stores I have found, but check around.
> Cheers
> Sully



I use the ol tried and tested "when the flame goes out and I haven't turned it off I'm outa gas procedure"  Mind you only because I have the spare on the BBQ so they regularly get swapped around.


----------



## TidalPete (31/12/08)

Sully said:


> Hang the expense and get a cylinder with a gauge from BBQ Galore, saved my ass a few times. Its accurate as it uses a float inside the Cylinder, plus you dont have to worry about second guessing, weighing, hot water test, inaccurate stick on guages etc, just look at the gauge. Worth the few $$ extra IMHO. Oh, and dont use it in a "swap & go", you wont get one back. BCF have the cheapest refills in the chain stores I have found, but check around.
> Cheers
> Sully



+1 but I got my Gasfuse from Bunnings for around $30.
Linky

TP :beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/12/08)

Sully said:


> Hang the expense and get a cylinder with a gauge from BBQ Galore, saved my ass a few times. Its accurate as it uses a float inside the Cylinder, plus you dont have to worry about second guessing, weighing, hot water test, inaccurate stick on guages etc, just look at the gauge. Worth the few $$ extra IMHO. Oh, and dont use it in a "swap & go", you wont get one back. BCF have the cheapest refills in the chain stores I have found, but check around.
> Cheers
> Sully



+1.

I get mine filled at BBQ galore- it's $30 a fill, but the 5th one is free, and since I go through a lot of gas (50L batches + high evap rate + NASA = a lot of gas) it certainly is worth it.


----------



## Sully (31/12/08)

wambesi said:


> I use the ol tried and tested "when the flame goes out and I haven't turned it off I'm outa gas procedure"  Mind you only because I have the spare on the BBQ so they regularly get swapped around.


In saying that also, my B-I-L has two 4.5kg's for that very reason. Also makes sence too.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## Carbonator (31/12/08)

Probably not your best option, but I scored heaps of them, out and in-date from Kurb-side clean-ups.

The ones that were in date were the ones currently sold at Bunnings, BCF and all other CHINESE CRAP importers. They had severe surface rust where the powder coating had come off and the weather had it's effect.

The out of date ones I kept were "old school" hot-dipped Gal coated and first stamped with re-test dates in the 1960' and 70's and like new. Problem is, to get a test and stamp costs more than a new bottle, but "you gotta make a decision punk", $40 for a test good for 10 more years or $39.95 for a bottle from China that will rust-out in 5-6 years!

Just like with those BBQ bottles and new el-cheapo BBQ's that rust away in 2 years, I know that with my "old school" stuff, I won't be sending money to China!

Anyway, back on-topic, Bunnings, BCF, most fuel dispensing outlets will have Swap crap and Go facilities where you pay about $90 for one if you don't own one and $30 to swap if you own one already!


----------



## TidalPete (31/12/08)

Carbonator said:


> Probably not your best option, but I scored heaps of them, out and in-date from Kurb-side clean-ups.
> 
> The ones that were in date were the ones currently sold at Bunnings, BCF and all other CHINESE CRAP importers. They had severe surface rust where the powder coating had come off and the weather had it's effect.
> 
> ...



Carbonator,

:icon_offtopic: Agree with you re the old hot-dipped bottles. :super: 
Buying my own bottle & staying away from those "Stop & Go" outlets was the best option for me. Rust-wise, if this ever happens a quick sand over & a coat of Killrust solves the problem for another 6-7 years. 
I also have several different sized bottles available to swap over in mid-boil if the 9Kg empties but also enjoy the safety features of the Gasfuse when using my NASA.

TP :beer:


----------



## Duff (31/12/08)

Bloody $35 for a swap and go now up here. Pricks.


----------



## Weizguy (31/12/08)

Around Newcastle, you can buy a bottle at Allgas Supplies Beresfield for about the same price as BigW's "special" price.
However the refill price is about $19 last time I got a refill. Worth a phone call... 4966 4445.
Best of luck if it's needed for tonight. Go now!

Cheers
Les


----------



## jonocarroll (31/12/08)

Carbonator said:


> Probably not your best option, but I scored heaps of them, out and in-date from Kurb-side clean-ups.


I know someone that scores these whenever he can - the servo operators only want you to hold up your 'swap' cylinder outside the window to make sure it's a 9kg, then you swap... and go. They never seem to check the dates, so he essentially enters the system rather cheaply. I've seen swaps for $23. Most of the out-of-date ones only need a new tap anyway, if that.

Works for me, I've got 3 or so of his full bottles lined up and ready to go now.


----------



## TidalPete (31/12/08)

Another :icon_offtopic: 

Just curious Duff, how much is a refill up your way?
$21 at my local hardware shop gets me 8 brews on the NASA.

TP :beer:


----------



## JSB (31/12/08)

not far behind you Duff $32.95 here

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Gavo (31/12/08)

$32.00 for a gas refill here, damn rip off after reading this thread. No swap and and go outlet here anymore either.


----------



## grod5 (31/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Around Newcastle, you can buy a bottle at Allgas Supplies Beresfield for about the same price as BigW's "special" price.
> However the refill price is about $19 last time I got a refill. Worth a phone call... 4966 4445.
> Best of luck if it's needed for tonight. Go now!
> 
> ...



Shit,

Just paid $27 at the 'nock. the nice lady at the servo said it should have been $34 but didn't impose the new elgas RRP. Berro, here I come.

daniel


----------



## Duff (31/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> Another :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Just curious Duff, how much is a refill up your way?
> $21 at my local hardware shop gets me 8 brews on the NASA.
> ...



The local hardware here charges the same as a swap and go for a refill. Pricks.


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/12/08)

grod5 said:


> Shit,
> 
> Just paid $27 at the 'nock. the nice lady at the servo said it should have been $34 but didn't impose the new elgas RRP. Berro, here I come.
> 
> daniel



Grod next time you want to fill up in the nock head to Bellbird to the metro servo, 9kg = $19.95.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## afromaiko (31/12/08)

RobW said:


> Ray's do 9 kg refills for $20 - cheapest I've found.



Yes, Ray's is the go for refills. About $20 or I think $18ish with Ray's Card. Get your original empty bottle from The Warehouse. Only suckers get Swap & Go.


----------



## Jye (31/12/08)

About $20 from BCF in Underwood... however Im also waiting for my LHBS to start refills


----------



## schooey (31/12/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Grod next time you want to fill up in the nock head to Bellbird to the metro servo, 9kg = $19.95.
> 
> Cheers, Pok



The BP at Weston does them for $16.95, and not sure if they still do, but the gas place at Beresfield used to do them on shopper dockets for $13


----------



## Hoyt (31/12/08)

The swap and go bottles are only filled to 8kg as well. Was told that by a supplier cause they rekon its safer for transport!!!!! Yeah bullshit its just more profit :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Carbonator (31/12/08)

A bit if trivia for you guys.

Auto LPG is a lower heat burn on the BBQ, (Auto LPG-Propane/Butane mix compared to just Butane-BBQ gas) so the meats cooks all the way through. Not much good for the weekend warriors wanting to do the 1 minute charcoal on the outside, dripping blood in the center steaks.

I actually prefer the Auto LPG when doing a BBQ, everything is actually cooked right through. Only problem is the onions take a bit longer to cook.

When boiling an 80 litre kettle with Auto LPG, I found it to be very expensive. That was when Auto LPG was 35 cent Per litre. Now I have discovered electricity only costs 50 cents per hour, instead of $2 for LPG. Also, less chance of me falling asleep for ever in the shed.

One thing to watch out for is some shonkey operators filling their Butane (for BBQ bottle filling) tanks with auto LPG. (NAH you say. This couldn't happen in my area!)

Anyone finding their BBQ is taking much longer than usual has good reason to be suspicious. I have no links to the industry, what-so-ever, but I sure as hell know how to do it and it's not hard to work out how!


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/12/08)

schooey said:


> The BP at Weston does them for $16.95, and not sure if they still do, but the gas place at Beresfield used to do them on shopper dockets for $13



Last time I drove past the sandwhich board out the front said something like $20+ .....but I could be wrong


----------



## rude (1/1/09)

I tap off the forklifts bottles at work & it definately has less heat, but the price is right.


----------



## TidalPete (1/1/09)

rude said:


> I tap off the forklifts bottles at work & it definately has less heat, but the price is right.



:lol: 
Lucky you rude. Just don't blow yourself (Or anyone else) up.
Happy brewing.

TP


----------



## clean brewer (1/1/09)

$34.50 up here in the Bay for Swap n Go.. I think the cheapest ive heard is about $26 for a fill..

So, its alright to get someone else just to fill a Swap n Go?? I thought as much as it is your cylinder..

Gonna get a back-up cylinder though, just in case.. :huh:


----------



## wabster (1/1/09)

As many others have said, the best option is to buy a gas bottle at a camping store or at a larger Big W or Kmart. I've seen them advertised at Aldi too. 

Then start taking notice of the signs around mostly independent service stations for their price of a 9kg gas refill, as they vary greatly. 

Swap and Go places are for the lazy ones who don't mind paying way over the odds.

If you are going to be in one place a while, ie not a traveller, buy 2 bottles get then filled and then rotate them as needed, then there are no crisis times when the gas runs out and you have to use the closest convenient place which is inevitably the most expensive, Cheerz Wabster


----------



## wambesi (1/1/09)

clean brewer said:


> $34.50 up here in the Bay for Swap n Go.. I think the cheapest ive heard is about $26 for a fill..
> 
> So, its alright to get someone else just to fill a Swap n Go?? I thought as much as it is your cylinder..
> 
> Gonna get a back-up cylinder though, just in case.. :huh:



Just rip the label off!
I did that to one of mine, I originally bought one then got stuck one evening and had to do the swap n go thing when I was living in Melb, so ended up with a swap n go labeled one.
Pulled that bad boy from the cylinder and you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/1/09)

My last (and, admittedly, first) refill cost me $97.50 delivered. 45kg.

Seemed like a good idea at the time, but the plumbing costs were a bit higher than I expected.


----------



## bonj (1/1/09)

The Swap'n'Go labels are just advertising. It doesn't make a scrap of difference to other refillers as you own the bottle. BCF is the cheapest in Ipswich, but I hear there's a camping store near Wacol station that does cheap refills on Tuesdays. My plan is to get cheap refills then use the swap'n'go when the bottle is close to its test date.


----------



## wambesi (1/1/09)

Bonj said:


> My plan is to get cheap refills then use the swap'n'go when the bottle is close to its test date.



The only reason swap n go is good, I've done this once so far. Beats getting tested or purchasing new, the one I picked up was almost brand new.


----------



## unterberg (1/1/09)

Thanks for sharing all your experiences - wasnt such a trivial question after all I think.

I will have a look around at the small petrol stations for good refill prices then and buy a cylinder. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Carbonator (1/1/09)

rude said:


> I tap off the forklifts bottles at work & it definately has less heat, but the price is right.



I think we are on the same wave length. Here is a "Nitrogen" test and transfer leads and fittings set. Comes in very handy at times;


----------



## troopa (1/1/09)

OT slightly but was thinking about this myself



SpillsMostOfIt said:


> My last (and, admittedly, first) refill cost me $97.50 delivered. 45kg.
> 
> Seemed like a good idea at the time, but the plumbing costs were a bit higher than I expected.



This to me seems the most economical ... Is this is the same as the gas you get out the sticks (like Singleton :unsure: ) for gas cooking heating?

If so does it burn the same as bbq gas or isnt it as hot?

Thanks Troopa


----------



## staggalee (1/1/09)

mckenry said:


> Same in Bowral. Near $40 for swap & go, same at BBQ's galore. Fortunately found a hardware store that'll fill them up for $11. Those swap & go jobs are cornering the market & rippin' us blind :angry:



$11 ?
That wouldn`t be for a 9kg refill tho?

stagga.


----------



## Leigh (1/1/09)

Troopa said:


> OT slightly but was thinking about this myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, exactly the same...I use the 45L as a back-up for the 9L and vise versa...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/1/09)

Leigh said:


> Yep, exactly the same...I use the 45L as a back-up for the 9L and vise versa...



Agreed - same gas. (Further OT, I'm thinking of doing the same with SodaStream and 10 or 22 kg CO2 - mainlining the big bottle and using the tiny one as backup.)

I thought it would make sense given what my brewery looks like and where I live to get it all plumbed in. I'm not confident enough to DIY fixed gas plumbing.

I have gas bayonets inside the brewery and under the verandah of the brewery, so I can brew inside or out. I paid a twosome of plumbers to supply and fit everything except the bottle, the hose and the burner. I have no complaints with the work, but it cost about $500, plus the bayonet to Coleman gas hose (and the gas burner which I got cheap by accidentally walking into a 26.5% off sale at the big camping store). That's all pre-tax money for me if I ever generate an income, so I am not so fussed, but you would have to brew quite a bit to make that amount of money back, I reckon. The local gas supplier seems to like my beer, so things may even work out cheaper again...


----------



## jimmybee (27/1/10)

Attn. North Eastern Mexicans

Found Gameco in Preston = $20 refil


They also sell Ramboi burners and turkey burners....

GAMECO 
65A Chifley Drive
PRESTON VIC 3072

Gameco

Cheers Jimmy


----------



## petesbrew (27/1/10)

For those around NW Sydney, the servo on Adderton Rd, opposite Telopea Station does refills for $20. IIRC.
Bunnings, the rotten F##ers, sells 9kg refills a bit cheaper than SwapnGo, but it's actually 8.5kg. I dunno how that works.


----------



## Carbonator (27/1/10)

petesbrew said:


> Bunnings, the rotten F##ers, sells 9kg refills a bit cheaper than SwapnGo, but it's actually 8.5kg. I dunno how that works.



When I moved to QLD 5 years ago, I noticed the major energy supplier up here was advertising 8.5Kg back then, first I ever heard of it, so it must be a QLD'er thing, like Cain Toads, slowly spreading. Remember Eagleboys, BCF and SuperCrap Auto started in QLD)

I only pay Auto LPG pump price for mine.  

Burns a bit cooler, (2 schooners instead of 1), but the meat and sausages are cooked right through!


----------



## wabster (28/1/10)

I have a mate who uses a 45kg forklift gas tank for BBQs and other stuff.

They have a fitting that connects it with autogas and they fill it at the local servo. Obviously they make it look like it is a gas cyclinder in the car when they refill as I believe it is quite the nono to do what they are doing.

Over the weekend it cost less than 20 bux to fill it, tho it wasn't totally empty.

Lasts forever, and no problem with heat for BBQ use for sure.

Sure seems economical to me.

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## mckenry (28/1/10)

staggalee said:


> $11 ?
> That wouldn`t be for a 9kg refill tho?
> 
> stagga.



Sorry Stagga, only just saw this. It is an 8.5kg. It is at Birrong Hardware (Sydney). Their price is now around the $14 mark.


----------



## Carbonator (28/1/10)

mckenry said:


> Their price is now around the $14 mark.



Not including wages for the dude to do it that works there, but, they would still be making over $4 profit at that price!


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/10)

Bumpy Bumpy

My brew mate round the corner has given me a gas BBQ (with reg) and I need a 9k bottle, I can walk across and get a refill just over the street at the Caravan Park for about $22 so I'll buy a bottle rather than use swap n go. Prices seem to vary wildly from $39 at Bunnings to nearly $50 at BCF. Anyone know of any specials or good spots on the Northside to get a bottle?


----------



## Fents (16/6/10)

tried to buy a "new" swap and go at a servo the other day for the BBQ at the brewery....i.e i didnt have one to swap just wanted a full one no swapover...

check this....


$82 bloody dollars. stupid rogues.


----------



## Fents (16/6/10)

jimmybee said:


> Attn. North Eastern Mexicans
> 
> Found Gameco in Preston = $20 refil
> 
> ...



Jimmy thats is massive news. Drive past there every week. champion find that one.


----------



## shmick (16/6/10)

For the NSW Central Coasters

Got a 9kg filled at Metro servo Tuggerah last week for $10.
They only had 1 person working and they couldn't/wouldn't leave the counter (4pm weekday!) so had to leave it overnight and pick it up the next day <_< 
Still, can't complain about the price though.


----------



## HoppingMad (16/6/10)

jimmybee said:


> Attn. North Eastern Mexicans
> 
> Found Gameco in Preston = $20 refil
> 
> ...



Agree with Fents. That is a darn nice price. And Shmick's is even better. Jealousy is a curse!

My 9kg refill costs me around $26 at the Malvern Rd Glen Iris Mitre 10, but their opening hours are real tricky being a family run store. But it's a much better deal than I get on my 'Swap and Go' bottle at the servo. They swap my little 3.7kg backup bottle and sting me around $36 for the privilege at my Caltex (despite the fact I actually bought a 3.9kg to start with). Someone's making some bucks here. Should sell their downsized pissy little GoGas bottle back to them! :angry: 

Hopper

Edit- I should add that in Vic you can buy your own empty Gasmate 9kg bottle for $39 at Bunnings on special, or around $42 when they're not on special. Perfect for taking to a refiller. Big W in Vic only sell Swap n Gos, think Rays Outdoors also sell bottles but their prices weren't as good as Bunnings last time I checked. Or just go electric element!


----------



## brett mccluskey (16/6/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Agree with Fents. That is a darn nice price. And Shmick's is even better. Jealousy is a curse!
> 
> My 9kg refill costs me around $26 at the Malvern Rd Glen Iris Mitre 10, but their opening hours are real tricky being a family run store. But it's a much better deal than I get on my 'Swap and Go' bottle at the servo. They swap my little 3.7kg backup bottle and sting me around $36 for the privilege at my Caltex (despite the fact I actually bought a 3.9kg to start with). Someone's making some bucks here. Should sell their downsized pissy little GoGas bottle back to them! :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/10)

Yes I've done a phone around and Bunnings for $39 is the best so far, with Kmart also $39.


----------

